# Laptop keyboard & touchpad frozen



## wesboyer (Dec 24, 2007)

Please don't respond unless you totally read and understand my problem.
1. HP Pavillion dv9207us (RP282UA#ABA) [laptop]
2. Windows Vista Home Premium edition
3. Keyboard and touchpad have stopped working, but Bluetooth mouse works. 
4. 'Software' keyboard pops up on screen to use with mouse, but NO hardware 
keys respond and the touchpad is also dead.
5. When attempting to reinstall [or connect an external keyboard] I received 
the following message:
----------------------------------------------------------------
Windows found driver software for your device but encountered an error while 
attempting to install it.
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
This operation requires an interactive window station.
--------------------------------------------------------------
6. The "Keyboards" section of the Device Manager is showing two "Unknown devices" with yellow triangles with exclamation marks and I am unable to locate the keyboard and touchpad drivers using the Recovery Manager.
7. Uninstalling the drivers in Device Manager only starts Step 5 all over 
again. 
8. I do not have restore point before the problem came about and do not have the Windows Vista Installation disk since the computer was shipped with only the Recovery partition on Drive D:\ which is inaccessable. [See Step 6 
regarding Recovery Manager.]
9. THE KEYBOARD DOES WORK AT THE BIOS LEVEL. IT JUST STOPS WORKING WHEN WINDOWS VISTA BOOTS.
10. Problem started after removing a game [installed from HP website].
Q.1: What is the "interactive window station" Vista requires for the driver 
installation?
Q.2: Is there a simple, stupid thing that I have overlooked? Remember this is a 2007 model HP laptop.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

are you able to get into safemode and if so, are you having problems there also?

What game did you uninstall and how did you uninstall it?


----------



## wesboyer (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks, Sobeit666, for the quick response and excellent question I did not cover originally. The keyboard driver [which appear to be corrupted] installs in the SAFE mode and the answer is NO the keyboard and touchpad are dead in the safe mode too. I appreciate any other suggestions and would still like to know what is the "interactive window station" that is required to install the drivers? 
The game was Peggles from the HP games website and the Windows program removal tool was used because the mouse was operating erratically within the game window and stacked up mouse arrow trails outside the game window.
p.s. I am working on this for my brother-in-law and fortunately I am able to use LogMeIn to attach to his computer by remote access -- at least I don't have to use the one letter at a time onscreen keyboard!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

my only other suggestion would be to download the latest driver from hp and see if it will install. 

I am wondering if maybe your bluetooth mouse is conflicting.

as far as the interactive window station see this.


----------



## wesboyer (Dec 24, 2007)

sobeit666 said:


> my only other suggestion would be to download the latest driver from hp and see if it will install.


That is what causes the window to pop up requiring an interactive window station.



sobeit666 said:


> I am wondering if maybe your bluetooth mouse is conflicting.


The B/T mouse is the only access, whatsoever, he has to the on-screen keyboard (except via my Remote Access). I doubt that it would suddenly cause the keyboard to freeze out.



sobeit666 said:


> as far as the interactive window station see this.[/QUOTE]
> Thanks. That's a lot of in...Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.[/U][/B]


----------

